# Silly Tame Citroen Crested Cockatoo FOR SALE



## Beckiejohnstretton (May 13, 2014)

My husband and I have made the excrutiatingly painful decision to put our stunning Citroen crested cockatoo up for sale.
My husbands work is moving us abroad and we don't feel it is in Tangos best interest to put him through a long haul flight and a long stint in quarantine. 
Tango is in good health and has a stunning coat. He is very affectionate and loves to dance! He has great speech and even barks like a dog, he does NOT swear.
Tango has been brought up around kids (1&5) and dogs.
He's more of a 'man's bird' but that's not to say he doesn't also take to females.
Tango is 10 years old so you would have to be able to care for him for approx 40years.
He has not had his wings clipped as he normally goes on a lead when we take him out. We have taken him out without a lead and he has never tried to fly off but we don't like to tempt fate.
Tango will come with cities report to show he is legally allowed to be owned as a pet and also microchip documentation.
I would prefer for him to go with his cage and toys to help him settle by familiarisation. I also have lots of food and treats here that will go with him alongside his lead.
We want the best possible owner for tango so you must have plenty of time to devote to him and ideally have experience with birds.
We do have a price in mind but would prefer offers as we are more concerned with his welfare than the money.
Please message me if you are interested. Images available I just don know how to load them onto here.


----------



## Birdhouse (Feb 27, 2021)

Beckiejohnstretton said:


> My husband and I have made the excrutiatingly painful decision to put our stunning Citroen crested cockatoo up for sale.
> My husbands work is moving us abroad and we don't feel it is in Tangos best interest to put him through a long haul flight and a long stint in quarantine.
> Tango is in good health and has a stunning coat. He is very affectionate and loves to dance! He has great speech and even barks like a dog, he does NOT swear.
> Tango has been brought up around kids (1&5) and dogs.
> ...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Advert is from seven years ago.


----------

